# What are you doing now?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Mostly, I'd like to get this forum moving--so--what are you doing to get ready for Spring? I have started a garden in my dining room, as my greenhouse is a few weeks from completion.
I started tomatoes late-but they are still ready to go in the garden! Tomatoes, peppers, etc. I plan on canning a lot of salsa, so I have planted 10 colors of paste tomatoes, 4 colors of peppers. No--I should be, but I'm not-doing spring house cleaning. Feeding horses, letting dogs out to run-and planning garden
What are you doing?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I went out this morning and trimmed up my peegee hydrangea tree. the winter was hard on that one. put that all together for recycle. looked around and everything was so brown I went and bought some potted flowers. came back and potted up some lettuce and parsley. that's all so far. I thought about buying a small greenhouse while I was at the garden center. awful small though. we're expecting heavy rain tomorrow which will hopefully take the rest of the snow. ~Georgia.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I have been crawdad trapping along with my fishing. This year will be one of my no garden years as I still have plenty in the freezer and pantry from last year and my oldest stored seeds are only two years old.

Of course even with no garden planned for this year I will still be refreshing my raised beds with worm casting as I tend my bins and prepare for next year.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We are still fixing up the retirement house in town. DH finally agreed to pay someone to do the ceramic tile in the bathroom so we can get that project finished. There is a cabinet maker down the street and he is building 10' of kitchen cabinets to match the upper kitchen cabinets. I'm saving a pile of money by painting them myself. Two mornings this week my stepDD is coming over to help me paint the ceilings in the LR and DR (one L shaped room) The ceilings are currently dark cranberry in color. After that I'll paint the walls in that room and the little hallway, then we will be ready to pull up the carpeting and finish the floors.

Also, found the 3 hazelnut bushes I planted last Fall (actually early winter). I think they are still alive.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

We are trying for some vegetable gardening for the first time in years: peas, potatoes that sprouted, got some sprouted celery and hoping for the same with cabbage. Repotted some chives.

We have volunteer blackberries and grapes that actually gave out some fruit last year. Friends and neighbors got some mixed preserves.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

I have planted peas in a raised bed and cleaned out my quail cages after the long, long winter. We've already gotten a few quail eggs, so I guess you could say that they are the first harvest of the season. 

Last week, I cleaned up the yard of the many branches that came down over the winter and piled them up for cutting in a few weeks. The temperatures here still aren't "comfortable" for me to stay outside for any length of time, but I have been enjoying the little bit of sunshine that we've had.

Next up is cleaning up the herb garden.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks for doing this, ceresone.

Sigh.
I'm assisting with getting the house ready to sell. I tore off the baseboards, painted the bathrooms & laundry and grouted where my workman laid tile. Have a guy coming tomorrow to help take down the round pen to sell and move boxes from the house to the garage (had a garage door installed last week) I am going to take up the tack board after he removes the carpeting to have laminate installed. Then on to the outside. 
Only have pea starts up & am debating on what else to plant this year as there will be no canning. 
In the meantime, I'm chasing 5 elk from the pasture every morning. Still have to pound t-posts & put up field fencing to keep them away from my newly budding trees. 

Can't tell if it's old age or work, but every day it gets a little harder to get up in the morning. Oh well, I guess it's good practice for my next fixer-upper. At least I'll be fit.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

How interesting to see what people are doing in different parts of the earth. Here in Missouri we are putting out our spring gardens: potatoes and onions are in, planted first planting of radishes, spinach, and lettuce. Cleaned up the flower beds, need to trim the grapevines and fruit trees (and spray the fruits). Time to put away the water heaters and get out the hoses! Love it!!! Using those rested winter muscles---ouch!!


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I think that I am ready to make the official plunge into retirement in June - as soon as school is out. I've been having quite a few health issues and am looking at surgery on one of my knees in May. It's still 2 years before I can collect SS but I have my pension that I think will get me by at least as good as it is with me working and paying $200 a mo. for gas to and from...SOOOO...I have been planting LOTS of potatoes for canning and drying this fall, garlic and onions are up. Just transplanted 80 strawberry starts from my brother and the chickens and ducks have been laying like crazy!!! I plan on growing alot more tomatoes this summer as my stash of sauce and salsa is REALLY low and plenty of other things to preserve and build up my pantry. Being retired I will have PLENTY of time to can and my bf wants to learn and help me.


----------



## ClubMike (Nov 18, 2004)

I have been preparing the raised beds, and even built a new one. I mowed the grass for the first time yesterday, that really marks the beginning of spring to me. We have all our veggies growing inside getting bigger all the time. I mulched the blackberry bushes and am looking forward to eating lots of fresh blackberries.

Oh yeah, it was so nice out a few days ago the dog and myself just sat at the picnic table and did some thinking. My dog is a world class thinker, he has taught me to relax and smell the roses. He is also a lazy dog, good dog.


----------



## TexasAggie (Apr 24, 2010)

ClubMike said:


> I have been preparing the raised beds, and even built a new one. I mowed the grass for the first time yesterday, that really marks the beginning of spring to me. We have all our veggies growing inside getting bigger all the time. I mulched the blackberry bushes and am looking forward to eating lots of fresh blackberries.
> 
> Oh yeah, it was so nice out a few days ago the dog and myself just sat at the picnic table and did some thinking. My dog is a world class thinker, he has taught me to relax and smell the roses. He is also a lazy dog, good dog.


I am still working - going to retire in 21 days. 
It will be too late for a garden when we get moved into our retirement home, but will start designing the raised beds.


----------

